# Cube Stereo WLS oder Specialized Safire? Rahmenhöhe?



## Ponch (17. Oktober 2011)

Hi, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem MTB für meine Freundin und bin dabei auf das Cube Stereo WLS sowie Specialized Safire gestoßen. 
Die beiden Räder gefallen ihr soweit auch ganz gut und mehr als 140mm Federweg soll es auch nicht sein.
Habt ihr vielleicht Erfahrungen mit einem von diesen Bikes gesammelt und könnt berichten?
Gefahren werden sollen damit Touren und Trails.
Weiterhin frage ich mich welche Rahmenhöhe bei 167cm Körpergröße wohl in Frage kommt. Das Cube gibt es ja in 15 und 17". 15" ist da vielleicht schon etwas klein, oder?
Das Safire wird ja in S, M und L angeboten. Da würde es wohl das M werden.
Danke!


----------



## Senshisan (17. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

also ich hab den Cube WLS AMS Pro mit 17'' gefahren und bin 162cm Groß. Bei der Größe deiner Freundin und dem 140er Gabel, sollte ein 17'' da gut passen.

Gruß
Senshi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin das 2009er Cube Wls Stereo gefahren.
Bin 1,64m groß und habe es in 15" gehabt. Für mich war es von der Größe her ideal. Bergauf (mit versenkter Gabel) ging es auch problemlos, bergab ein Traum!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. Oktober 2011)

mein (Ex)Cube AMS bin ich in 16 Zoll gefahren, das Stumpjumper fahre ich in Größe S, was beim Safire M wäre. Probiert es ruhig auch mal mit dem Stumpi, sieht besser aus 
Ich bin 2cm kleiner


----------



## Chrige (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde auch das StumpJumper mal noch ausprobieren. Ich bin auch das Safire (Grösse M) und das StumpJumper (S) probe gefahren und fand das StumpJumper um einiges besser (ach ja, ich bin 1cm grösser).


----------



## Lahmschnecke (18. Oktober 2011)

Hi! Bin auch beide Specis Probe gefahren und mir lag das Safire widerum besser. Bin 1.72 m. Das mit der Größe ist eh so ne Sache...langer Oberkörper, kurze Beine mag gleich groß sein wie kurzer Oberkörper, lange Beine. Ergo gibts nur eines: Fahren und das nehmen, wo der "Kuschelfaktor" größer ist  .

@chrige: Wir können dann ja im Winterpokal "um die Wette" fahren ;-)

Grüße!


----------



## Ponch (21. Oktober 2011)

Danke für eure Meinungen. Nach einigen Überlegungen möchte meine Freundin nun das Stereo WLS 2011 in weiß. Wisst ihr wo es den Rahmen vielleicht auch in 15" noch zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## Ponch (9. Dezember 2011)

Meistens kommt es anders als man denkt. Bestellt habe ich für sie nun ein Lapierre X-Flow 312 L. Es soll nächste Woche schon ankommen und sollte es damit noch unter den Weihnachtsbaum schaffen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Dezember 2011)

Du bist aber ein netter Weihnachtsmann


----------



## Warnschild (11. Dezember 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Du bist aber ein netter Weihnachtsmann



Seh' ich auch so!

Jetzt aber mal unabhängig davon: Cube vs. Specialized? Das kann ja wohl mal keine ernstgemeinte Frage gewesen sein!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Dezember 2011)

naja, beim einem bekommt man das besser ausgestattete, beim anderen trotzdem das bessere Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (11. Dezember 2011)

Das Cube Stereo ist gar nicht so schlecht meine ich. Aber wie auch immer. Geworden ist es nun ja auch ein ganz anderes.
Letztlich ausschlaggebend war zudem auch ein super Händler direkt vor Ort (Baboon Bikes in Düsseldorf).
Ich hoffe das Geschenk kommt gut an.


----------

